# Kicked Off Wheelmen Site



## bikebozo (Jun 10, 2016)

The wheelmen kicked me off there website -last year they kicked off 1 of the smartest people in the antique bicycle world , with one of the finest private collections ever seen ,   the guy just sent me this photo ,   after I wrote him and said they kicked me off recently


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 10, 2016)

Just curious what was the reason they kicked you off?


----------



## bikebozo (Jun 10, 2016)

i spread 2 much love to there stupidity and ignorance ,,  maybe someone else can tell the reason.  sometimes people just do not like me or my ways , I am ole school , and sometimes , am mis understood !!!


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 10, 2016)

That is shocking news! I can't believe they just recently kicked you off the site.  And since they are apparently closed to new members I guess you're SOL to be able to rejoin them.  Maybe you should try your luck on that Schwinn forum.


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 10, 2016)

You know we love you Walt! You are one of the oldest and knowledgable collectors around! But sometimes you can come off a little harsh and matter o factly! Alot of ppl cant seem to handle that! The rest of us love you for that! Never change and keep on riding! Respect, Don Christie


----------



## bikebozo (Jun 10, 2016)

thanks ,i am what i am , not interested in joining any clubs , or whatever , . lots of song titles , come to mind ,   FADE AWAY, . These times they are a changing , etc.


----------



## catfish (Jun 10, 2016)

Sorry to hear that Walter.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 10, 2016)

So how many of those guys have ridden a highwheel coast to coast?
 Walter Branche, Dave Toppin and Mike Cates, are the Wheelmen as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 10, 2016)

Huh, well you havent made my ignore list yet so I either consider you funny and/or knowledgeable or just neutral...lololololol....lookin in from outside ya never struck me as anything negative....I've been staff at a few sites and had my own, people come and go, sites evolve, one thing for sure...its jsut the internet and ya shouldnt take it too serious.....


----------



## bikebozo (Jun 10, 2016)

thank you .i am not upset .angry, or anything


----------



## Vincer (Jun 10, 2016)

Walter,

I have spoken to you on the phone, exchanged emails with you, and purchased a couple of items from you. I'm disappointed that you have been kicked off the Wheelman website. You are a very knowledgable bike person and I have learned a lot reading your posts. I hope they reconsider this decision. 

Thanks for sharing your knowledge,

Vince


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jun 11, 2016)

Nothing but positive vibes from The Branch. Walter has introduced me to some Fine people in the bicycke world. Fine people that have many fond memories.

Dave


----------



## tommydale1950 (Jun 11, 2016)

Walter has not only helped me with bike info, He put me in contact with the owner of my dream car [Fiat Topolino] although we did not make a deal it was a great experience.Hats off to you my friend ,Walter ...Tom


----------



## olderthandirt (Jun 12, 2016)

holy bat crampon is the ice that thin on there backs ?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 14, 2016)

It blows my mind that the Wheelmen even exists. It took me over two years to get on the site and the first time I log on I see a couple of guys going at it which made most of the contentious posts here look civil. I never logged back in and have no desire to be a member. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freyr Vængr (Jun 19, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> That is shocking news! I can't believe they just recently kicked you off the site.  And since they are apparently closed to new members I guess you're SOL to be able to rejoin them.  Maybe you should try your luck on that Schwinn forum.




Why do you say they are apparently closed to new members?

Have you tried?


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 19, 2016)

I checked the place out and either there is very little content or it most is blocked unless you sign up.   my curiousity was quenched and I didnt sign up..


----------



## Freyr Vængr (Jun 19, 2016)

bikebozo said:


> The wheelmen kicked me off there website




*Fear not Walter.  You are now a martyr and the day of accounting is at hand.  
*
*In the coming days look to the north east where the sun rises over Mount Copake.  He will be riding the light of day atop a 54" Columbia Expert.  The silence must be broken.  *

*I would like to nominate Walter for SaintHood.  Can I get anyone to Second the Motion?*


----------



## catfish (Jun 19, 2016)

Freyr Vængr said:


> *Fear not Walter.  You are now a martyr and the day of accounting is at hand.
> *
> *In the coming days look to the north east where the sun rises over Mount Copake.  He will be riding the light of day atop a 54" Columbia Expert.  The silence must be broken.  *
> 
> *I would like to nominate Walter for SaintHood.  Can I get anyone to Second the Motion?*




Second.


----------



## Freyr Vængr (Jun 19, 2016)

*Thank you for the "Second" Catfish.

All those in favor of Sainthood for Walter please speak up.*


----------



## bikebozo (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## Intense One (Jun 19, 2016)

Or


Freyr Vængr said:


> *Fear not Walter.  You are now a martyr and the day of accounting is at hand.
> *
> *In the coming days look to the north east where the sun rises over Mount Copake.  He will be riding the light of day atop a 54" Columbia Expert.  The silence must be broken.  *
> 
> *I would like to nominate Walter for SaintHood.  Can I get anyone to Second the Motion?*



 .......or President of the good ol USA.


----------



## Princeton (Jun 19, 2016)

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/he-is-coming.92388/unread   What do I win for correctly guessing WPB ? .....


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 19, 2016)

princeton said:


> http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/he-is-coming.92388/unread   What do I win for correctly guessing WPB ? .....




I though everyone here knows Walters initials.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 19, 2016)

Freyr Vængr said:


> Why do you say they are apparently closed to new members?
> 
> Have you tried?



No I never tried I've just heard the stories of other people trying to get in and failing There's a thread on here somewhere about the Wheelmen being petty thieves, stealing your dues and not letting you in. But you know what I say: "if you can't join them, beat them".


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 19, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> It blows my mind that the Wheelmen even exists. It took me over two years to get on the site and the first time I log on I see a couple of guys going at it which made most of the contentious posts here look civil. I never logged back in and have no desire to be a member. V/r Shawn



Damn that sounds like my kind of site, I might have to check this place out.


----------



## Boris (Jun 19, 2016)

Walter, you and I had one blowout, but I respect your knowledge, and you are a valuable asset to this site. Since we last communicated, I've been making a concerted effort to be more understanding, but I do have to say, sometimes your comments come off as being a bit lofty, at least to me.


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 19, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> Walter, you and I had one blowout, but I respect your knowledge, and you are a valuable asset to this site. Since we last communicated, I'm making a much more concerted effort to be more understanding, but I do have to say, sometimes your comments come off as being a bit lofty, at least to me.



Im not sure I will like the new Dave as much, but I will try real hard for the spirit of the old Dave and Daves in general. Amen.


----------



## vincev (Jun 19, 2016)

I never had the chance to be thrown off.I tried a few times and had no response.


----------



## vincev (Jun 19, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> Im not sure I will like the new Dave as much, but I will try real hard for the spirit of the old Dave and Daves in general. Amen.




I wonder if the new Dave is as dumb as the old Dave.?


----------

